# Is Pinesol safe for birds



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

My little nephew forgot to wash his uv rash guard and it smells bad. As the ultimate option people have give me is to wash it with pinesol. I wonder if pinesol is bird safe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpphoto (Dec 11, 2016)

if i remember right it has to be extremely diluted in order to use it, i would suggest using Vinegar and Water vs PineSol ....


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

I was considering using the white vinegar. It is natural and non toxic . I hope it gets rid of this nasty smell on the rash guard. Does white vinegar kill germs?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpphoto (Dec 11, 2016)

no it wont "kill germs or bacteria" as to what something like Pinesol does..... 

wash it off with hot soap and water, then before putting it in cage go over the same thing but with white vinegar and water.... make sure its completely dry....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Pinesol is very toxic to birds.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

Use white vinegar on the rash instead.*


----------

